# Curtain in cab area



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I was thinking that hanging a curtain directly behind the seats in the cab would make the van warmer in the winter and stop any draughts from the front end. In effect, shut off the driving area from the living area.

Has anyone done this and if so did it help much?

Also what would be the best way to neatly secure a curtain across the width of the van?

Thanks


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

*curtains*

Hezbez,

We've got a curtain that goes across, but between the seats and the dash; since the seats swivel.
Its just a small square x-section curtain track, screwed to the plastic trim around the top of the cab.
It's very effective; when you peep through for a look out, it noticeably colder on the 'other side', but I'd say the most effective things are silver screens, and closing the dash-vents (if you don't already have them / do this)

Curtain goes right to the floor, and pop-studs to the sides by the seat belts. A bit of velcro or similar in the middle would help too.

Hope thats of use, if you'd like a pic of the rail I'll try to get one.


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Hi Hez Bez, we've had ours done for some years now. 
We've found are they are not obtrusive when open as we have tie backs but are really quick modesty screens and we often use them during the evening when we can't be bothered to put up the screens, especially the quick night stops.

They do help to keep heat in the caravan area when the weather is really cold even when the screens are in use. One of the main benefits is when we are travelling in very cold weather they stop those cold draughts around the back of your neck, you don't always need to pull them across completely [god I'm sounding really sad and decrepit] honestly when we drive down through the snow in France in January we're glad of the extra comforts.

Ours run on standard ceiling mounted curtain track. Good quality curtain/upholstery fabric is the "must have"


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: curtains*



thePassants said:


> We've got a curtain that goes across, but between the seats and the dash; since the seats swivel.


Us too - Chausson fitted it as standard. It definitely makes a difference.

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Chausson obviously copied Autosleepers Gerald! :roll: :lol: 

They do make quite a difference on a very cold night don't they - even with the Silverscreens in place.

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We also have then fitted and find them useful if we want a quick getaway from a wild camping spot in the morning and don't want to mess around with the silver screens.


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Chausson obviously copied Autosleepers Gerald! :roll: :lol:
> 
> They do make quite a difference on a very cold night don't they - even with the Silverscreens in place.
> 
> Dave


...and also the reverse in hot weather too, of course.

(great 'signature saying' Dave; should be the MHF motto!)


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hezbez said:


> I was thinking that hanging a curtain directly behind the seats in the cab would make the van warmer in the winter and stop any draughts from the front end. In effect, shut off the driving area from the living area.
> 
> Has anyone done this and if so did it help much?
> 
> ...


Yes.

In our case we tuck the curtains under the mattress of the overcab bed.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*It's curtains for me...*

In our Eura Mobil A class they make a big difference to heating and/or cooling (as appropriate) in the cab area .

We throw them up over the drop down forward bed to hide the general untidiness... (my bike gear mostly...)

To keep them closed and together en route we use a clothes peg

Simples

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought all campers had curtains for the cab, the 3 we've had all had them.

Kev.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dont forget to close all the fresh air vents on the dashboard and drap a blanket over the dash and this can really cut all the drafts and make it cosy.
We then draw the curtains round and we are really snug then.
I also use both External and Internal windscreen covers and leave the fire on low all night.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We don't have silver screens, can't afford them, so every morning unless it's been a really warm night, the front windows are drenched.

What tips can you give, other than silver screens, to either stop/minimise the condensation (I'd like to continue breathing if you don't mind) or better deal with it in the AM.


Kev.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I would say a Silver Screen is the only option as it conserves the heat so it is an essential piece for the Motorhome. :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have to agree, but we just can't afford any at the Moment, and I think I'd prefer internals, but most seem to opt for external ones, is it a cost issue.

Nice to see you around Mavis.   

Kev.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

No its not a cost issue we still get condensation with the Internals.
Problem solved with externals.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ta, that just saved a few quid, if we ever get around to it.

Kev


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Auto-Trail did away with cab curtains in the new style cabs. We really missed the curtains and it is definitely felt a lot colder in the cab area.

So after draping blankets over the dash area, closing vents etc we thought about curtains again. Couldn't put a curtain rail in the position the last mh had due to flip down tv.

We bought one of those extending rods and as we have overcab cupboards instead of a bed, we put the rod resting on top of the side cupboards and extended and locked it. We just threaded this pole thru the curtains, didn't bother with hooks etc and it is just fine.

It is amazing how it cuts down the cold. There is definitely a difference of 2 degs at least.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

locovan said:


> I would say a Silver Screen is the only option as it conserves the heat so it is an essential piece for the Motorhome. :wink:


Hi Mavis, money well spent.  It was not only nice meeting you and Ray, it was nice doing business with you........... :lol: :wink:

One off the things you need to do is take the plastic cover off the seat belts, and put gaffer tape over all the holes on the body work behind it. 8O

We used to have a curtain Jane stitched Velcro on the top bunk and it came down behind the seats, in winter while travelling it was nice and hot in the front and freezing in the back.  Bob.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I thought all campers had curtains for the cab, the 3 we've had all had them.
> 
> Kev.


Not at all Kev,in fact after looking at some new models from various manufacturers there seems to be a trend towards fitting internal cab screens in lieu of curtains.

These cab screens look a bit flimsy and fiddly to operate to me and don't have the insulating properties of a pair quality lined curtains;a retrograde step imo.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > I thought all campers had curtains for the cab, the 3 we've had all had them.
> ...


Quite agree, the fitted internal screens are useless other than providing some privacy.

In summer the mh still gets very hot in cab area and in winter cab very cold and gets condensation.

So outside screens sort this out. Having curtains helps keep things a lot warmer and cosy. We have even tried fitting the internal screens behind the fitted screens but it wouldn't fit which is a shame.

In previous mh's in winter we used external AND internal screens which kept this area really warm and condensation free.

Motorhome manufacturers do not think of us in winter when they come up with these flimsy internal screens.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Yes. And its probably the best winter mod we've got.

It is velcro'd top and sides so no air gaps, and LHS and LHS overlap a bit and velcro.

Curtain is double-layer, blackout on cab side and black fleece on habitation side.

Temp difference is probably 15/20' (when its really cold). Also keeps habitation cold when its really hot.

OK - we lose the front seats but only use it in extreme conditions (don't need seats though they are the best). Also it makes wildcamping really easy as no one can see in and no need for silverscreens as its quick to go.

Both roll up to the sides quite simply


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have external and internal screens AND curtains !!!

I find the trick to staying toastie is to put the internal and external screens on then make sure that the fresh air vents are closed and even more inportantly that the cab heating system is set to 
:wink: :wink: RECIRCULATE !! :wink: :wink: 

If it isnt then there is a straight path from the cab through the heater matrix to the outside air Brrrr!!! 

On re-circulate the external vent is shut off so you dont get any cold droughts, ( I think that should read draughts !!  )

SIMPLEZ !!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Screens*

Kev

The external screen covers are the only way to go, but you can get some for a few pounds or even FREE. Well, ok not Silver Screens, but basically a piece of bubble wrap from the garden centre (on a 2 metre roll) and buy a metre depth will easily cover the exterior of the screen, help in place by the wipers and the doors. Does not look great, but who cares.

Russell


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Russell

What a great idea !!!

Without a doubt external screens are one of the best buys you can make for a MH.

Why not put a wanted ad in the classifieds?? Someone out ther probably has just the thing you are looking for !! 

I bought a set of (internal) screens a while ago at a fraction of the new cost by that route and it was difficult to see they had even been used !!

Get yourself a set, they are money very well spent.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Our Adria had a curtain track but no curtains so I was able to buy a matching piece of fabric and make some curtains. Velcroed in the middle and to the pillars at the sides. I made them extra long to allow for behind the seats and as a good draught excluder. The only thing I didnt do was make them wide enough :roll: so I had to buy an extra piece of fabric and sew on each side. Wouldnt be without them - makes the world of difference.

Screens - External by far the best


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I have to agree, but we just can't afford any at the Moment, and I think I'd prefer internals, but most seem to opt for external ones, is it a cost issue.
> 
> Nice to see you around Mavis.
> 
> Kev.


Kev,

I have a set of internal silver screens from my last Hymer A class in the garage. Obviously they wont be exactly the right size and would need a little bodging to fit I would think, but if you think you would like them you are welcome to them, no charge, just arrange collection etc.

I was going to put them in the classifieds but if you think you can make use of them, they're yours.

Gareth


----------



## Roydoy (Nov 14, 2009)

*curtain in cab*

Buy a Eura Mobil 635L like we have and you get not a curtain but actual wooden doors to shut off the cab, it is fantastic and all our friends are really impressed and are now trying to think up ways to do the same in their vans, we had an Autotrail with front lounge and in the winter it was absolutely freezing and we had to hang a thick blanket down from the top bed to the floor to stop the cold, but not any more, the doors are fantastic and they even lock, and shut out every bit of cold from the cab. You'll get this model at OakTree Motorhomes in Sutton in Ashfield, nice people.

Happy Christmas everyone


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

*Cab curtains*

We don't like external screens as we like to be able to drive away in a hurry if needed. We do a lot of wild camping aires etc in Europe and Morocco every year and we like to keep our options open. To date we have never had a problem but who knows?


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Cab Curtains*

We took down the bed curtains across the luton and replaced them with full length ones. We use external screen covers and by closing the curtains across the cab we have a cooler space (in the cab) to leave our veggies and fruit in a box on the floor and still keep the van toasty and warm.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Instead of starting a new Post thought I could add to this one. We have just spent a few days in York and both of us have come back with stiff joints.We have exterior screens and fit interior screens to our side windows. We also have a curtain hung along the back of the Cab Seats and yet still there is a draft coming through. Driving home today my legs were cold and I am sure the draft was coming from the Speaker vents in the Drivers Door.  Every night we were waking up as soon as the Heating reached its point of turning off as the Van quickly became very cold before the Heating kicked in again. Anyone any more modifications some good ones already on the subject.
We are even considering no more travelling in Winter. 8O


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

They are a standard fitment on our Fluerette. We reckon they do help with insulation.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi grumpyman. my wife made these and can be used while driving they stop drafts full stop . you can not have the heater on full for long it gets to hot but they work in reverse as well you can.t have the air con on full it gets to cold . and also it is mush quieter no noise from the back and you can here the radio on low jud


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Asuming it's an older Fiat Ducato, (not x250) which are really draughty buggers, louvre vents in the door edges are the culprit, Duct tape is the cure.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hezbez said:


> I was thinking that hanging a curtain directly behind the seats in the cab would make the van warmer in the winter and stop any draughts from the front end. In effect, shut off the driving area from the living area.
> 
> Has anyone done this and if so did it help much?
> 
> ...


Hezbez,

I have a curtain at rear of seats, floor to ceiling, it has 2 functions, when driving in winter the heater only has to heat the area in the cab.

When stopped the heater in the Hab only heats the hab and not the cab area.

Works really well !!


----------



## park (May 16, 2005)

We did this on a Compass Calypso (VW version). The early ones came with internal silver screens which we didn't like very much. We bought a suitable length and colour pair of curtains locally and got Autovan at Wimborne to fit a curtain rail. They did a good job at a fair price and we were happy. We noticed later that Compass had done exactly the same thing.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

A number of points:

We have a hab heater, under the dinette, which works off the main coolant system when travelling - it certainly makes a difference when it's cold. I've often thought of hanging a curtain (large towel? - double up on uses) between the front seats to keep the cool air of the air con in the cab when it's hot.

Fortunately, we also have air vents which send the air from the Truma to every point of the van, including the cab. We tend to sit with the screens open until quite late, enjoying the view if possible.

We use bubble wrap in lieu of silver screens - cheap, cut-to-shape, held in place by the wipers and a couple of sprung clips which fasten them to the seams on the A pillar; I'm sure these could be pulled off by leaning out of the window if we had to get away in a hurry, when the "loss" of materials would not be important.

Most of the time we just use our pleated, double thickness internal blinds across the single glass panes, but we can get quite a bit of condensation. Poundland sold a large (30cm?) window scraper with a soft plastic blade which allows me to wipe the windows in sections, with the water running to the dashboard where I place a microfibre towel to absorb it.


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Asuming it's an older Fiat Ducato, (not x250) which are really draughty buggers, louvre vents in the door edges are the culprit, Duct tape is the cure.


We found this as well with our 02 registered Ducato. Our autumn ritual is to open the cab doors and seal all the vents in them with duct tape (there are massive ones under the bottom of the door)
This cuts oout a lot of the draught and can be removed in hot weather when you want the air to circulate


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

It works for us


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

Lots of useful info in this thread, thanks everyone. Gaffer tape on various vents shortly!

I still can't persuade my other half that external silver screens are better than internal though, her reaction is "what do you do with them if it's rained?" ignoring that the internals are usually wet with condensation.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

SomersetSteve said:


> Lots of useful info in this thread, thanks everyone. Gaffer tape on various vents shortly!
> 
> I still can't persuade my other half that external silver screens are better than internal though, her reaction is "what do you do with them if it's rained?" ignoring that the internals are usually wet with condensation.


hi . there is no comparison between the two you get no condensation at all with external screens . interior screens are not worth the effort of putting the up and the windscreens are full of condensation doe's that not tell you something . and what do you do if its rained put them in the waterproof bag ( as not to soak every thing ) till you get to your next stop .jud


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

jud said:


> SomersetSteve said:
> 
> 
> > I still can't persuade my other half that external silver screens are better than internal though, her reaction is "what do you do with them if it's rained?" ignoring that the internals are usually wet with condensation.
> ...


I'll use your reply to further my case! I'm fed up with the time taken clearing the screen before we can move off besides the obvious benefit of warmth.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not got any silver screens yet, I enjoy having a wet dash so much, oh how it makes my day.

Another tip is to turn the heating controls to demist before going sleepies.

As for exterior screens getting wet, come on, isn't it obvious, either use the wipers or go for a drive until they dry out, seemples innit.


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Don't seem to have a problem with our exterior ones - have had them about 8 years and they never seem to soak up any water.

Even in quite heavy rain they seem to stay dry, the fabric seems to water repellent and is probably helped by the overcab overhang - not sure what would happen with a lowline van.

With ours the most they need is a quick wipe over with a cloth to remove any surface dampness.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

marionandrob said:


> Don't seem to have a problem with our exterior ones - have had them about 8 years and they never seem to soak up any water.
> 
> Even in quite heavy rain they seem to stay dry, the fabric seems to water repellent and is probably helped by the overcab overhang - not sure what would happen with a lowline van.
> 
> With ours the most they need is a quick wipe over with a cloth to remove any surface dampness.


Thats because you have the old material(solvent based) and not the poorer quality stuff they are made with today(water based). I am talking about silver screens don't know about other makes.

Paul.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

coppo said:


> marionandrob said:
> 
> 
> > Don't seem to have a problem with our exterior ones - have had them about 8 years and they never seem to soak up any water.
> ...


hi coppo.i have heard about these silver screen that are water based mine last 3 sets are from taylormade the newest is 2 years old and as far as i know they are still made from waterproof material mine are .jud


----------

